# 못했나



## kidarimnida

I just wonder if this form is the same to 못했다 or does it have a different meaning?


----------



## DoubleJ

못했나 is a question. It sounds to me 못했나"?"
In a daily language, it is usually used when people talk to themselves like

"숙제 못했나?"(Couldn't he/she do his/her homework?)


----------



## oloekis

kidarimnida said:


> I just wonder if this form is the same to 못했다 or does it have a different meaning?


 

Same meaning but different sense and intention. 
Briefly, 못했나 sounds like question and dialect to me, without any context.


----------



## terredepomme

It is the contracted form of "못했는가," the question.


----------

